

20 Years of PHP - Jeremy1026
https://line.do/ww/php-evolution/8oq/vertical

======
imakesnowflakes
Might as well add this. Sometime in 2010: /r/lolphp launched. Collecting php
gotchas for 5 years and counting.

Seriously. Following /r/lolphp is a must for anyone unfortunate enough to have
to work in this horrible language.

